# New Fee at Lehigh Resort Club



## Kozman (Sep 20, 2015)

Starting Oct. 1 Lehigh Resort Club will be charging a $25 per unit week activity/amenities fee to all exchangers and renters. Owners are exempted if they exchange or rent. I own and think this is a bad idea when you are trying to get people interested in coming and buying.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree, it is a fun place, but you don't want to turn people off.


----------



## silentg (Sep 20, 2015)

They did this to us at Mizner resort too, Mandatory fee for activities and wifi. Even if you don't use any, no debate just charged at checkin. We are scheduled to go to Lehigh in December, thanks for the warning! 
Silentg


----------



## Dori (Sep 20, 2015)

These resort fees, both at hotels and timeshare resorts, are a huge cash grab.



Dori


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 20, 2015)

silentg said:


> They did this to us at Mizner resort too, Mandatory fee for activities and wifi. Even if you don't use any, no debate just charged at checkin. We are scheduled to go to Lehigh in December, thanks for the warning!
> Silentg


do they have WiFi now in Weston?   When I was there, they did not want to spoil your vacation with WiFi


----------



## theo (Sep 21, 2015)

Kozman said:


> Starting Oct. 1 Lehigh Resort Club will be charging a $25 per unit week activity/amenities fee to all exchangers and renters. Owners are exempted if they exchange or rent. I own and think this is a bad idea when you are trying to get people interested in coming and buying.



Your facility (very unwisely, IMnsHO) dumped VRI last year as its' contracted management company. 
This unwelcome fee is very clearly a contrivance of Defender Resorts (the *new* management company).


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2015)

They include a wifi in the fee, but it is so bad, they offer an upgrade for an additional $1.50 a day. I was not happy with Mizner Place overall. If I go back to Weston will stay at VV they are so nice over there, they gave me a VIP welcome gift, I was supposed to get at Mizner. And we had a complimentary bar b q because it was raining and delayed for an hour. Just a better vibe at VV. 
Silentg


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2015)

Dori said:


> These resort fees, both at hotels and timeshare resorts, are a huge cash grab.
> 
> 
> 
> Dori



I agree these new resort daily fees are a cash cow money maker for someone.


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't mind paying the fee if they have activities and decent wifi. At Mizner they had terrible WiFi and most activities had a fee to participate!


----------



## Kozman (Sep 22, 2015)

theo said:


> Your facility (very unwisely, IMnsHO) dumped VRI last year as its' contracted management company.
> This unwelcome fee is very clearly a contrivance of Defender Resorts (the *new* management company).




I agree. I liked VRI better. The Variety exchange program was a plus.


----------



## theo (Sep 22, 2015)

Kozman said:


> I agree. I liked VRI better. The Variety exchange program was a plus.



As a Lehigh Resort & Club owner, do you have any information or insights into exactly *why* Lehigh Resort chose to dump VRI and hire Defender instead? 

I know of two instances where resorts overtly dumped VRI. Oddly, *both* are located in Lee County, FL and *both* dumped VRI within a year of one another and *both* then hired SC-based Defender Resorts instead as their management company. I actually owned a week at the other place (not Lehigh), but sold that week (not for that reason) right around the time of the management company change. The BoD explanation offered was really no explanation at all --- lame, content-free and entirely unconvincing. Since I was on the way out the door anyhow, I really had no further interest in the actual  *real* reason(s), although it did not seem to be one of cost.

Just wondering if you have any thoughts or insights regarding the background or reasons behind that exact same management company change at Lehigh Resort?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 22, 2015)

one of the more annoying things done in the airline industry...im suprised its taken so long for the timeshare industry to follow suit!


----------



## Kozman (Sep 22, 2015)

theo said:


> As a Lehigh Resort & Club owner, do you have any information or insights into exactly *why* Lehigh Resort chose to dump VRI and hire Defender instead?
> 
> I know of two instances where resorts overtly dumped VRI. Oddly, *both* are located in Lee County, FL and *both* dumped VRI within a year of one another and *both* then hired SC-based Defender Resorts instead as their management company. I actually owned a week at the other place (not Lehigh), but sold that week (not for that reason) right around the time of the management company change. The BoD explanation offered was really no explanation at all --- lame, content-free and entirely unconvincing. Since I was on the way out the door anyhow, I really had no further interest in the actual  *real* reason(s), although it did not seem to be one of cost.
> 
> ...



I'm fairly close to the board members. Supposedly VRI was much more expensive than Defenders. VRI offered to match the management fees but they told VRI they were overcharging us all along. So they cut off their nose to spite their face and went with Defenders. They were faced with a new computer reservation system and a new internal exchange program (DAE vs. Variety). Many owners were disappointed and expressed an interest in going back to VRI eventually. Stay tuned. I believe the other resort you mentioned was Caribbean on Ft. Myers Beach. You may have left Caribbean too soon since there will be no maintenence fees for 2016 which is being paid out of the recent insurance settlement.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 22, 2015)

TUGBrian said:


> one of the more annoying things done in the airline industry...im suprised its taken so long for the timeshare industry to follow suit!



I think this new fee will be reflected in the RCI comment card. 1's instead of 5's.


----------



## theo (Sep 22, 2015)

Kozman said:


> <snip> I believe the other resort you mentioned was Caribbean on Ft. Myers Beach. You may have left Caribbean too soon since there will be no maintenence fees for 2016 which is being paid out of the recent insurance settlement.



You are correct about the identification of the resort as Caribbean Beach Club, but certainly not about our "leaving too soon". We *gladly* left CBC when I found *two* consecutive weeks in the same unit at a nearby (VRI-managed) property which we like better. The CBC week therefore became extra baggage --- regardless of *whatever* management company was in place at CBC. We easily and gladly sold off the now-unwanted CBC week at a "wash" price. 

That being said, I had also admittedly come to regard the CBC BoD as having a few too many morons, with petty bickering and accomplishing precious little (IMnsHO).   
I had seen enough of their shortsighted and dim witted thinking, so I was heading (...*running*, actually) for the exit door anyhow, regardless of the (seemingly endless) insurance case saga and its' puny, temporary settlement benefits (after *10 years* of litigation). We are quite pleased to be *out* of CBC ownership, truth be known.


----------



## silentg (Sep 22, 2015)

Where did you buy? And do you like it there?


----------



## Kozman (Sep 23, 2015)

silentg said:


> Where did you buy? And do you like it there?



Could I guess Mariner's Boat House next door?  VRI managed and seems well run.

Theo.  Thanks for telling us how you really feel and thanks for the personal insight! :hysterical:


----------



## theo (Sep 23, 2015)

Kozman said:


> Could I guess Mariner's Boat House next door?  VRI managed and seems well run.
> 
> Theo.  Thanks for telling us how you really feel and thanks for the personal insight! :hysterical:



Yessa!  Subtlety never was my strong suit.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 24, 2015)

Kozman said:


> Could I guess Mariner's Boat House next door?  VRI managed and seems well run.
> 
> Theo.  Thanks for telling us how you really feel and thanks for the personal insight! :hysterical:



I guess I need to modify my comment.  I just found out that there will be a 3 year special assessment at Mariner's Boat House at $225 per year. So maybe not so well managed or the reserve fund would have been up to snuff for the remodeling they plan to use the money for.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Oct 6, 2015)

Kozman said:


> I guess I need to modify my comment.  I just found out that there will be a 3 year special assessment at Mariner's Boat House at $225 per year. So maybe not so well managed or the reserve fund would have been up to snuff for the remodeling they plan to use the money for.



$675 is chicken feed compared to many of the other SAs I've heard about over the past couple of years.


----------



## silentg (Oct 6, 2015)

So for $25 dollar fee, what do I get?


----------



## Kozman (Oct 7, 2015)

silentg said:


> So for $25 dollar fee, what do I get?



You get the privilege of staying at the resort and partaking of the ammenties. Of course that is in addition to your exchange fee or rental.


----------



## silentg (Nov 8, 2015)

Going with an open mind! Just want to play golf and relax! No sales pitches!


----------



## bobby (Nov 8, 2015)

*Also a fee at Grandview Las Vegas*

We found Grandview also had a $25 charge to cover mostly internet. You pay even if using nothing extra.

I think RCI should allow no extra charges. For instance, electricity in Caribbean. Our timeshare electricity on a USA island is also expensive. Homeowner fees should cover all activities and cost.


----------



## theo (Nov 11, 2015)

bobby said:


> We found Grandview also had a $25 charge to cover mostly internet. You pay even if using nothing extra.
> 
> *I think RCI should allow no extra charges.* For instance, electricity in Caribbean. Our timeshare electricity on a USA island is also expensive. Homeowner fees should cover all activities and cost.



I no longer exchange, but with all due respect, RCI (and / or II and any other exchange company) has not one word of input or influence regarding resort-imposed additional fees. It's a facility / management company decision; they don't particularly care what RCI thinks.

Maintenance fees should cover all costs for *owners*. Personally, I don't have any problem with an "amenities fee" being charged to renters and exchangers. YMMV.


----------



## silentg (Nov 11, 2015)

theo said:


> I no longer exchange, but with all due respect, RCI (and / or II and any other exchange company) has not one word of input or influence regarding resort-imposed additional fees. It's a facility / management company decision; they don't particularly care what RCI thinks.
> 
> Maintenance fees should cover all costs for *owners*. Personally, I don't have any problem with an "amenities fee" being charged to renters and exchangers. YMMV.


We pay membership fees and exchange fees and guest certificate fees to RCI also fees to combine TPU, the resorts should just take credit card imprint as most do. No more fees unless there is something you choose to do ie golf, tennis, boating etc. The resorts are probably doing this to exchangers because owners are delinquent on maintence fees. 
Silentg


----------



## theo (Nov 11, 2015)

silentg said:


> We pay membership fees and exchange fees and guest certificate fees to RCI also fees to combine TPU, the resorts should just take credit card imprint as most do. No more fees unless there is something you choose to do ie golf, tennis, boating etc. The resorts are probably doing this to exchangers because owners are delinquent on maintence fees.
> Silentg



Respectfully, all those exchange company membership costs and fees are a *voluntary, personal choice* and certainly not the concern of any resort or its' owners.

For the record, a resort decision to charge additional "amenities" fees may well have absolutely nothing  to do with owner accounts there. To the best of my knowledge and belief, it's usually the management company (not the HOA) which decides to impose such add-on fees in the first place anyhow. In any event, $25 surcharges imposed upon renters and exchangers certainly wouldn't even *begin* to touch delinquent owner account shortfalls in any meaningful numerical way at any resort. 

I sit on a timeshare HOA/BoD and, to be clear, that particular resort does not impose any additional fees upon anyone --- owners, exchangers or renters. That being said, I frankly would not oppose (and in fact, would surely support) the idea if it ever surfaced for consideration and to be imposed *only* upon exchangers and renters. 

As clearly stated previously, YMMV. Everyone is entitled to harbor and to express widely differing viewpoints from very different perspectives. 

P.S. At one place where we owned a week (no longer) they started imposing such fees upon renters and exchangers --- but not upon owners using their owned week(s). 
It may have been the same $25 figure currently under discussion here, but I can't recall precisely. That money reportedly went directly toward (long overdue) upgrading of WiFi infrastructure (e.g., routers) and improving bandwidth and connectivity --- benefits subsidized in part by non-owners and then available to (and utilized by) *everyone* --- without requiring any "boost" in owner maintenance fees for that particular improvement. That logic and that adopted practice both certainly work for *me*.


----------



## silentg (Dec 20, 2015)

theo said:


> Respectfully, all those exchange company membership costs and fees are a *voluntary, personal choice* and certainly not the concern of any resort or its' owners.
> 
> For the record, a resort decision to charge additional "amenities" fees may well have absolutely nothing  to do with owner accounts there. To the best of my knowledge and belief, it's usually the management company (not the HOA) which decides to impose such add-on fees in the first place anyhow. In any event, $25 surcharges imposed upon renters and exchangers certainly wouldn't even *begin* to touch delinquent owner account shortfalls in any meaningful numerical way at any resort.
> 
> ...


As an exchanger, I take exception to having to pay extra fees. I pay my Maintenence fees for my resorts, most have to be paid before I can exchange. It's not like I am not paying my fees. A renter is different. They don't have fees because they don't own anything. Just have to pay the rent. TIMO
Silentg


----------

